# Software to help with Routing



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Does anyone know of any kind of software that you can buy to set up routes that will sort to the fastest or best way of doing customers? Would like to use the "search" function here but what would I search under? Thanks for your help Keith


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I am also interested in this....:waving:


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Anybody have suggestions????


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

Microsoft Streets & Trips has a function to optimize stops along a route. You can even move them manually after optimizing in case you have some high priority customers.

It's pretty cheap at Staples and office supply places.


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

With this software you can input addresses into it and it will route them for you????


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

That's exactly what it can do.

Email some addresses and I will route them and send them back so you can see. I dont know your area at all so we can both see how well it actually works.

[email protected]


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Alright will do. Appreciate the help man. If this works it will save COUNTLESS hours of work.


----------



## AzonPM (Sep 26, 2005)

I used microsoft streets and trips last year. Awesome program. Makes life a breeze. Does more than just create a route it estimates gas cost and useage, allows you to add stops and give you a total time line. It worth the money.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I use Blizzard Buster


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

Take a look at Mapsource which is bundled with the upper-end Garmin products.

We use Garmin and have optimized our routes with it. They have a package that will do route optimization on the fly. (Several of the freight companies use it)


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Sounds like I am going to give Streets and Trips a shot. How much is it????


----------



## AzonPM (Sep 26, 2005)

Streets and Trips is only good for creating the route at home and printing it. If you have any kind of GPS system and software thats the best way to go. 

With Streets and Trips I print out the route ever plow and on that sheet is where I note times, inches etc.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Streets and Trips will only put you on the street that the house is on. I have tried it and it will not put the cursor on the EXACT location of the house, just the street so be aware.


----------

